# Ремонт резонаторов



## molodecya (11 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.
Недавно достался мне Тульский баян, внешне в хорошем состоянии. У него есть проблемка с резонаторами 2 и 3 рядов правой клавиатуры. Они немного деформированы от времени - в виде дуги и не плотно прилегают к деке, примерно на 1-2 мм. Хотя с концов в местах крепления прилегают хорошо. Приподняты примерно в середине. В результате чего звучание 2-го и 3-го ряда плохое (с шипением воздуха). Компрессия баяна очень хорошая.
Прошу совета, что можно сделать, чтобы прилегали плотно?


----------



## ze_go (11 Фев 2014)

шлифануть


----------



## gerborisov (12 Фев 2014)

Резонаторы склеены из разных кусков дерева с различным направлением волокон. Поэтому деформироваться все вместе они не могут, значит слои расклеились. Необходимо снимать все голоса, клеить резонаторы и устанавливать обратно. Процесс довольно - таки трудоёмкий. Никаких шлифовок.


----------



## диапазон64 (12 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> шлифануть


Согласен. 100% помогает. Снимать голоса не надо. Отверстия снизу плотно закрыть кусочками ткани, чтобы древесная пыль не попала во внутренние голоса. И снаружи голоса плотно прикрыть. Как раз таки самый простой и не трудоёмкий процесс. Советую только шлифовать.

gerborisov писал:


> Никаких шлифовок.


Не согласен.


----------



## gerborisov (12 Фев 2014)

Сколько людей, столько и мнений.  Но я все-таки думаю прежде чем устранять последствия нужно выяснить причину. Если причина - расклейка резонатора, то последующая шлифовка приведёт только к его окончательному разрушению. Но вообше теоретизировать не видя инструмента, дело неблагодарное.


----------



## ze_go (12 Фев 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Резонаторы склеены из разных кусков дерева с различным направлением волокон. Поэтому деформироваться все вместе они не могут


могут-могут, и пропеллером иной раз ведёт, и вогнутости-выпуклости ( :biggrin: ) встречаются

Kosthenko писал:


> Если у Вас нет опыта и сноровки в этих делах, ничего не шлифуйте сами, каждый должен заниматься своим делом.


тоже верно, но... если есть руки, растущие из нормальных мест 
( :biggrin: ), терпение и внимательность, а так же представление о том, что в итоге должно выйти ( :biggrin: ), то можно и попытаться.
Но. Думаю, что в случае с тулячком всё немного сложнее. Думаю, что на розетке (там, где она прилегает к деке) наклеена лайка, а это уже геморрой.

А вообще согласен с мыслью, что gerborisov писал:


> теоретизировать не видя инструмента, дело неблагодарное.


----------



## gerborisov (12 Фев 2014)

ze_go писал:


> могут-могут, и пропеллером иной раз ведёт, и вогнутости-выпуклости ( ) встречаются


 Возможно дело в климате  В Казахстане он сухой и здесь чаще встречаются случаи рассохшихся резонатаров.


----------



## molodecya (1 Мар 2015)

Я своб проблему, про которую писал в самом начале, решил следующим образом.
Снял все голоса, отклеил аккуратно розетку, шлифанул резонатор, пока он не стал идеально ровно и по всей плоскости прилегать к деке. Склеил его с розеткой, зажав аккуратно в 3-х тачках струбцинами к столу. После установки и заливки голосов - все заиграло как положенно, звук хороший, шипение ушло...


----------



## sedovmika (1 Мар 2015)

Аналогично проделал, эффект отличный. Правда я немного упростил процесс склейки, прижав резонаторы к деке штатным креплением.. Средник и перегородки на Туле одно целое, полученное путем фрезеровки камер при изготовлении баяна. Его изгибает дугой, приподнимая центр на пару мм. Для шлифовки берем ровный брусок около 1 м, шириной около 5-6 см и толщиной около 3 см. Наклеиваем на одну сторону крупнозернистую наждачку, по ней и водим средником, убирая изгиб, дело буквально на 5-10 мин. 
Меня тоже удивило что крайний (ближний к исполнителю) резонатор вообще оказался прямым, проверил на двух Тулах.


----------

